# Turtle wax clearvue review



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

After wanting to try a budget rain repellent I settled on tw clear Vue, now this is a cheap product £4.99 for 300ml. 
Was a very easy product to apply And i followed the instructions so :

Cleaned glass I washed the car then used 3m glass cleaner 
Applied a thin layer on glass using a make up pad
Left to cure then applied second coat over the first 
Left it to cure about 15min then buffed off using a microfiber cloth and light misting of water

My glass has been recently clayed so was a nice clean bond it buffed off with ease 

Now it worked very well in the rain started beading off around 35mph, and the glass stayed very clean compared to no sealant before. Tw say durability is 2 - 3 weeks however on the windscreen it started failing after 12 days where the wipers sweep. The side glass is still going strong 18 days on although showing signs of failing. 

Overall it is a good product but for me the durability is the biggest problem. But if u don't mind applying every 2 weeks it is worth it. 

It was applied to a previa so alot of glass and tbh I used around 30ml to cover all the car so a £4.99 bottle will go a long way and last a very long time 

Hope this is off some use for people wanting to try a budget rain repellent


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

This is the rain repellent I use. 

On my car it seems to last weeks as water on the windscreen just seems to bead anyway but it's definitely stronger after using this. On the mrs car which isn't a pampered car it lasts about 2 weeks at best.

A little does go a long way like you say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Used this before, lasts a couple of weeks and beads welk, only prob i found is that after a weeks it smears quite badly when using the wipers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

tbh i haven`t had any smearing issues


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Smithey1981 said:


> tbh i haven`t had any smearing issues


I tried it a few times, could be the way its applied, now using G1 and find it miles better but of course costs more

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

I use this and have no issues. Applied just as you did and still going strong at least four weeks later. Strange.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

The durability was the deciding factor for me to bite the bullet and buy g1 and g3 tbh. It is a good product but would rather not be applying every 2 weeks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for testing...:thumb:

Had a good few months out of the Mer rainaway.

Had a year on Carlack one.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> tbh i haven`t had any smearing issues


i believe he's referring to the hazing issue that happens for a few millisecods after a wipe which can be distracting but you get sued it.

This is part en parcel with rain repellent, and happens with all rain repellents./


----------

